# What Do You Think About My Ride????



## bimmerboy818 (Jun 30, 2006)

2006 Bmw 750li Sticker $84595 White With 2-tone Interior I Have Spent A Little Over $4500 In Upgrades Ac Schnitzer Roof And Trunk Spoilers 20% Tint All Around Sevas S10 Staggered Wheels


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking real good! :thumbup: What size are those rims? Do you have any interior pics that you care to post?


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

Car looks real good man, that white is fresh!

Where did you get the spoilers?

Pretty sure the rims are 22s right? 

Looks hot!


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DeYanko (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the offset on the rear wheels?


----------



## AGPSuperstaR (Sep 19, 2006)

Lower it ASAP!!! Other than that and the AC wing, it looks clean.


----------



## 98'Kashmere (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

This color is jus :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: awesome :thumbup: 
The car looks so clean and fresh.....it jus demands presence if u ask me.....:bigpimp: 

Congrats, Nice choice....post some pics of your interior....2 tone?


----------



## bimmerboy818 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Updated Pics With Interior*

Thanks For All The Comments Peepz The Wheels Are 22x10.5 In Rear With 295/25r22 And The Fronts Are 22x9 With 265/30r22 Pirelli Tires I Dont Want To Drop The Car Becauuse I Dont Want To Mess With The Suspension And Besides You Have To Drive Carefully N E Wayz So If I Drop It I Gotta Drive About 5 Mph Everywhere Lol This Is My 3rd Bmw I Will Post My 1st Bmw 2004 Bmw 530i And My 2nd Bmw 2005 Bmw 745li In Future Posts My 1st Bmw 530 Was All Stock Didnt Fix It Up But My 2nd Bmw 745li I Fix It With With Tints Spoilers And Sume 22z White Center Chrome Lip


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

i like that interior.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice! I love the white exterior. IMO, it would look even better with the complete AC Schnitzer kit. Here's what it would look like if its lowered....


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

In this inside looks real good, I didn't know they came in that color it looks like you had it done. Very nice once again...still interested in where you got the spoilers.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice,

Just like out of the Rick Ross Video. White on White:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerboy818 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Spoilers And Tints And Rimsss*

I Got My Spoilers From A Local Wheel Shop Called Speed Vision And I Got My Tints Done At Platinum Motorsports Which Was On Mtv And A Lot Of Celebrities Go There And I Got My Wheels From Ebay Also I Will Post A Pic Of My 2005 745li White On White Which I Dont Have Anymore


----------



## titanium760 (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice!!!:thumbup:


----------

